# Favourite music



## Crystal

Your favourite pianist(s)?


----------



## Pugg

Daniil Trifonov :angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dudley Moore


----------



## Judith

My favourite is Stephen Hough. Love how he glides on the piano and he's quite strong but delicate!


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Dinu Lipatti. He could strike a balance between giving each moment its due and maintaining the overall flow of a piece better than anyone else I've ever heard.


----------



## Merl

Les Dawson


----------

